# 97 plymoth breeze stereo problems



## edrake99 (Dec 30, 2007)

i recently installed a new sony stereo in my 97 breeze and the only way it will turn on is if i have the lights or parking lights on. ive tryed everything i used a wireing harness and everything and dont understand why it wont just come on when i turn the key! any ideas?


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm assuming you installed this yourself? Or professionally?


----------



## edrake99 (Dec 30, 2007)

myself, but i have installed many stereos and i have wired intire rvs for a living so i know a lot about wireing and instalation not to metion that alot of it is common cents. im kinda wondering if there is something about this model of car that might be why or if there is some kind of secerity thing with it.


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

I know this isn't much help but I go here all the time for help on my Dodge Stratus:

http://www.cloudcars.org/forums/index.php?act=idx

They know pretty everything about cloud cars. 

Interesting tidbit about my car is I have an Alpine 1000 Watt amp with a large 12 inch Boston acoustics sub and every time it hits hard all the lights in my car dim. I can't figure it out haha.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's a step by step on installing an aftermarket radio in a Stratus.

www.installdr.com/InstallDocs/DCP/Stratus.html


----------



## edrake99 (Dec 30, 2007)

thank u guys ill check them out!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Apparently the Breeze, Stratus, etc, all use the same instruction set.


----------



## edrake99 (Dec 30, 2007)

i figured it out thanks. the ground wire doesnt run through the harness on these cars they have it grounded differently than others. 

and supermep on the harness there should be an orange wire that u run with the red wires that dims ur stereo when u turn on ur lights so that they dont flicker that might help u. thanks again guys.


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

edrake99 said:


> i figured it out thanks. the ground wire doesnt run through the harness on these cars they have it grounded differently than others.
> 
> and supermep on the harness there should be an orange wire that u run with the red wires that dims ur stereo when u turn on ur lights so that they dont flicker that might help u. thanks again guys.


I was also thinking it might be the battery...


----------

